
Kicks Condor - swah
https://www.kickscondor.com/
======
unicornporn
So happy to see it on the first page of HN. This has been my favorite personal
website/weblog/web directory for over a year and I'm always stoked when my
feed reader pings about an update.

Do _not_ miss his HrefHunts[1], the interview with the Things Magazine[2]
creator or his P2P Muxtape alternative[3].

I love this answer:

> I don’t necessarily think there needs to be a new future for blogging
> though. The heyday has passed, that’s all. Most forms of creative expression
> in most mediums still exist somewhere for someone. They just have to adapt
> to a quieter world.

[1]
[https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/](https://www.kickscondor.com/hrefhunt/)

[2] [https://www.kickscondor.com/things/](https://www.kickscondor.com/things/)

[3]
[https://www.kickscondor.com/duxtape/](https://www.kickscondor.com/duxtape/)

~~~
azinman2
Can you help me understand what this is? I read through it all and I couldn’t
decipher what’s actually happening or what it’s about. It felt like word soup
to me — I’m possibly far outside the intended audience.

~~~
justusthane
It's just a personal website. I find it delightful to explore, although I also
have no idea what's going on half the time.

------
ansgri
What is it? I like the aggressive oldschool design, but it isn’t clear from
the first glance, what is it, a forum, news aggregator, or..?

~~~
oezi
Clicked that for you:

FILE_ID.DIZ

This web page is a CIA operation designed to amplify subculture linkstuffs

~~~
ansgri
Thanks! Didn't recognize that as an 'about' link, not that familiar with the
pre-web culture, I guess.

~~~
madaxe_again
File_id.diz isn’t pre-web, despite its origins in BBSs - it’s an archive
descriptor, most commonly associated with the warez scene. I guess it largely
died along with dialup, when multipart archives stopped being a necessity for
large downloads.

~~~
hyperdimension
I've seen file_id.diz before, but any insight as to what 'DIZ' is? I can
figure out what, e.g. an .nfo file is, but I'm having trouble with .diz.

~~~
aasasd
Wikipedia even has an article on these files: it says, ‘FILE_ID stands for
"file identification". DIZ stands for Description In Zipfile’.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FILE_ID.DIZ](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FILE_ID.DIZ)

------
ThePhysicist
[https://www.wearesuperorganism.com/](https://www.wearesuperorganism.com/) is
done in a similar vein. Great band btw (if you happen to like this kind of
music).

Their game ([https://escapetheinter.net/](https://escapetheinter.net/)) is
also an interesting retro / psychedelic Mario style experience.

------
schappim
Just a heads up, if you have photosensitive epilepsy, you might want to turn
off images before scrolling on the above url.

~~~
andai
And if you're on limited data, you might want to disable images.

------
anfractuosity
I really liked the CRT instruments video, I found another instrument using
barcode readers also by that creator -
[https://twitter.com/crab_feet/status/1222165813135720448](https://twitter.com/crab_feet/status/1222165813135720448)

------
svnpenn
This is interesting from them:

[https://fraidyc.at](https://fraidyc.at)

[https://youtu.be/zgA4GzRsldI](https://youtu.be/zgA4GzRsldI)

------
archivist1
not everything needs to be judged by how well it "makes sense at first
glance", not everything needed be _on message_ all the time....

some things take (demand) time to be appreciated and known (if not understood)

a good relationship, a work of art... maybe even content

not everything is optimized for quick consumption

~~~
rfrey
From your flagged comment, you're interpreting the downvotes as some sort of
reactionary resistance to your free thinking rebellion against conformity.

In reality I think it was because you gave a hostile, pompous response to an
honest question about the motivation of TLA. The actual point you made is not
controversial at all, in fact it's quite self evident, banal even.

~~~
archivist1
I think it is a free-thinking rebellion against a certain type of conformity.
I think that's a good thing, something that should be welcomed.

You don't know what's honest, hostile or pompous, only your interpretation.
Pretend that's the truth? Don't impose that.

It's even harder through text when you don't have tone of voice, body
language, other context. So you should be careful before leaping to accuse a
hostile intent, don't you think?

Why should my comment be any less valid than the question. I don't think the
question was bad at all. Don't judge stuff like that.

Your misinterpreting hostile intent _should_ be a violation of the HN
guidelines. That's not responding to the strongest version of what I said,
that's misrepresenting to a straw man so you can hate on it. It's not my
problem if you need to hate on something. That pal has nothing to do with me,
so don't make it about me, huh?

Pretty clear I would think.

Also, "controversial" and "banal" depends on who you are, and context. When
you put it like that...inspires me to think people maybe don't like having
something obvious, but off-message pointed out to them? They want an answer,
don't tell them to expand their mind.

But...teach people how to fish, not feed them, right?

